
Infographic about Hacker News Commenters - godzillagirl
https://infograph.venngage.com/p/52532/hn-infographic
======
pavornyoh
There is a current thread running on the same matter if I am not wrong
-[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10412465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10412465)

~~~
godzillagirl
Ohhhh...this is an infographic, I guess that's the article. Thanks!

------
k__
I'd like to see how HN would be without karma, voting and pseudonyms.

Just plain comments, maybe with a hide feature, so that you can remove stuff
you don't care for.

I mean most people here request sources to statements anyway. And
votes/karma/pseudonyms just distort the opinions of the readers. Some people
even use throwaway accounts, so their opinions don't strain their main
pseudonyms, which they thoughtfully form or down vote stuff they simply don't
like.

------
frandroid
The majority of HackerNews users aren't startup management experts, they're
developers. So we're not even the right expert crowd...

~~~
godzillagirl
Good thing it suggests not worrying too much about the comments then, right?

------
eridal
OT but the fact that resources were spent to prevent us from selecting text is
disturbing.

is there a script to disable the disabler-scripts of any page?

